# Teal tags???



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've never heard of having to get teal tags?  I'm wanting to hunt the Altamaha WMA this September and I saw the thread below about teal tags.  What's the deal with these tags and do you need them for everywhere in GA?  Where do you get them if so.......?  Just wanna make sure i'm 110% legal when I head out.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

I called the DNR and they said all I need is the GA Waterfowl, HIP Permit, and normal Federal Duck Stamp...........now I'm confused......am I missing something?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Trizey (Jul 7, 2009)

I think you've been snookered.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

So there's not such thing as teal tags?


----------



## Trizey (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL...

I'm no duck hunter, but I smell something fowl.


----------



## DUD (Jul 7, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> So there's not such thing as teal tags?




Dont let people make you think this a trick.  If you get caught without the tags you will get fined.


----------



## tanteaux (Jul 7, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> I called the DNR and they said all I need is the GA Waterfowl, HIP Permit, and normal Federal Duck Stamp...........now I'm confused......am I missing something?




Gov't employees....can't get them to do anything right.  Yes you need them.  Call them back or reread that thread.  There is info in there on how to get them.  I think a guy who goes by Mudducker made the post.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 7, 2009)

Got mine in the mail today.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yall are full of it.  Called 5 different DNR offices.  All said there's no such thing.  If there really is such tags, and THEY don't know anything about them, then there's nothing for me to worry about!


----------



## hevishot (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought they were only for "bonus" birds??? Is this correct?


----------



## Burritoboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Georgia STATE DNR offices probably would not know too much about FEDERAL Tags.  You would not think this would be such a problem since they are the ones who are usually  enforcing the rules, but it is waterfowl hunting and this is Georgia so I guess it all adds up.  

Try contacting the Federal office that manages that region, the Piedmont office could more than likely help you out.  

And to answer hevishot:  no they don't apply to bonus birds, just teal and just early season.

I don't understand why everyone thinks this is such a hard concept to grasp, we have an extra early teal season and if they can make some extra money for something like this of course they will.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 7, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> Yall are full of it.  Called 5 different DNR offices.



Pretty sure I would not have admitted that


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll be glad when the state does step up and offer woodduck tags so that you can take woodies in the early season as well.

Teal tags have to be attached through the bill of each teal harvested during early season.  It's part of funding for some migratory research, I believe.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 7, 2009)

got my tags today


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 7, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> got my tags today



jason....did you get yours at shulers or oakwood sportsmen lodge?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 7, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> jason....did you get yours at shulers or oakwood sportsmen lodge?



schulers was out of them so i had to get mine off e-bay


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2009)

Hate to be a stick in the mud, but don`t ya`ll think the confusion has gone on long enough?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 7, 2009)

uh oh someone has done ratted us out 

put the sheath back on that blade nic, ain't nothin going on over here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> uh oh someone has done ratted us out
> 
> put the sheath back on that blade nic, ain't nothin going on over here





Ya`ll ain`t right!


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 7, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> Yall are full of it.  Called 5 different DNR offices.  All said there's no such thing.  If there really is such tags, and THEY don't know anything about them, then there's nothing for me to worry about!



That's funny !!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Hate to be a stick in the mud, but don`t ya`ll think the confusion has gone on long enough?



I agree!!  The confusion HAS gone on long enough!!  The Feds and State DNR should have gotten on the same page on this YEARS ago...


----------



## brittonl (Jul 7, 2009)

As mentioned before ...... sure glad I got my tags last year. Otherwise I would have never bagged this neck banded GW teal.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 7, 2009)

brittonl said:


> As mentioned before ...... sure glad I got my tags last year. Otherwise I would have never bagged this neck banded GW teal.



very nice GW there britt, say is that a chessie i see in your avatar???


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> Yall are full of it.  Called 5 different DNR offices.  All said there's no such thing.  If there really is such tags, and THEY don't know anything about them, then there's nothing for me to worry about!



Do your friends call you stumpy?


----------



## bhamby (Jul 8, 2009)

i got checked by the GW last year during early teal and he never asked to see my   "so called " teal tags    ya'll full of it .


----------



## bhamby (Jul 8, 2009)

did ya'll also apply for the lead shot permit  to fill them teal tags


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 8, 2009)

bhamby said:


> did ya'll also apply for the lead shot permit  to fill them teal tags



lead shot permit, every one knows you can't shoot waterfowl with lead shot


----------



## bhamby (Jul 8, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> lead shot permit, every one knows you can't shoot waterfowl with lead shot



Teal tags, you don't have to have teal tags.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 8, 2009)

bhamby said:


> Teal tags, you don't have to have teal tags.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 9, 2009)

Feel bad for some of my friends. I have gotten a few texts from my buddies asking where to get their tags from. I think they might be too late on applying. Might have the swamps all to myself! Got mine in the mail last week!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 9, 2009)

bhamby said:


> i got checked by the GW last year during early teal and he never asked to see my   "so called " teal tags    ya'll full of it .



You're a lucky man then "if" you didn't have'm.


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 9, 2009)

Yessir, If you plan on hunting Altamaha, You'd better make sure you have the tags!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 9, 2009)

bhamby said:


> Teal tags, you don't have to have teal tags.



Don't blame me when you get a ticket!


----------



## wingding (Jul 9, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> I'll be glad when the state does step up and offer woodduck tags so that you can take woodies in the early season as well.
> 
> now that's what we need!


----------



## brittonl (Jul 9, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> very nice GW there britt, say is that a chessie i see in your avatar???



No Chessie there, just a good ole Labrador. RIP 2001 - 2008. She was a goodin!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 9, 2009)

brittonl said:


> No Chessie there, just a good ole Labrador. RIP 2001 - 2008. She was a goodin!



she looks good, sorry to hear about her!!!


----------



## newmoon (Jul 9, 2009)

I wish yall had kept quiet about those teal tags, now we wont get as many next year if every body applys. If I had not had them last year I would have landed in jail. Have any of you fellows got your snipe quota appl. in yet? mine is late again this year.                  newmoon


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 9, 2009)

brittonl said:


> As mentioned before ...... sure glad I got my tags last year. Otherwise I would have never bagged this neck banded GW teal.



You didnt shoot that one, I have hunted with you &  you wouldve missed


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have to have teal tags if you shoot a teal during the regular season? I aint never heard of this before. Rediculous if you ask me. They allreayd make you pay an arm and a leg for licenses and stamps now. 
I just soon not hunt when its 100 degrees outside anyway. Now i have a reaosn not to. Rediculous!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 15, 2009)

still?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 16, 2009)

you will always get somebody to bite


----------



## Coot Eater (Jul 16, 2009)

im confused do i need tags for the regular season or the early, or at all? and do i need steel in the early season? i heard you dont need steel for shootin teal bc theyre fragile


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 16, 2009)

stop asking for answers on this site. call DNR and ask them about it. only they know the true legal issues related with teal tags.

tell them charlie chase told you to call. he helped me get mine.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> stop asking for answers on this site. call DNR and ask them about it. only they know the true legal issues related with teal tags.
> 
> tell them charlie chase told you to call. he helped me get mine.



i think someone has already done that (called DNR)


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 16, 2009)

if more people did we wouldnt have so many threads about this simple topic....

dont be in the dark about this folks. make the call today.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> if more people did we wouldnt have so many threads about this simple topic....
> 
> dont be in the dark about this folks. make the call today.



I know some fellas who had to call 4 or 5 different folks in the DNR before they got the right answer.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jul 17, 2009)

brittonl said:


> As mentioned before ...... sure glad I got my tags last year. Otherwise I would have never bagged this neck banded GW teal.



\

YOU GUYS ARE TOOOO FUNNY!!!! This kinda reminds me of a thread about duck hunters and people who call themselves duck hunters!!! EVERY REAL DUCK HUNTER knows where to get their ESTT's.

P.S.

Britton.........that is the first duck I have ever seen banded around the neck with a turkey band....MAN i bet you were EXCITED when you saw that!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> call DNR and ask them about it. tell them charlie chase told you to call. he helped me get mine.





Is he still in charge of the state duck tag program?


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 17, 2009)

na they revoked that some time ago. busted all his tenants selling tags illegaly in the trailer parks. about the only things hes in charge of now is his 'stache and adddickttedtohuntin


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> na they revoked that some time ago. busted all his tenants selling tags illegaly in the trailer parks. about the only things hes in charge of now is his 'stache and adddickttedtohuntin




Stinkbait you woke up and come out swinging. Good heavens. 

Sounds like there's been several break up's and nasty divorces around here lately. Me and the ex  still aren't on speaking terms.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

hey stinky, heard you got your stuff back from chase, just curious how much did he charge you for storage, or did he write that off with the rest of what you owe him??


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 17, 2009)

we worked out a deal. his house might mysteriously burn down and he'll collect the $$$.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> we worked out a deal. his house might mysteriously burn down and he'll collect the $$$.



 

where have you been anyway??


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 17, 2009)

Tijuana.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 17, 2009)

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR you just been lurking in the shadows waiting for the right time to expose youself again


----------



## G Duck (Jul 26, 2009)

I got mine in the mail today


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 26, 2009)

G Duck said:


> I got mine in the mail today


The blue ones are fakes. Good try though!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 26, 2009)

its supposed too look like this, if you get the premium ones


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 6, 2013)

*Teal tag*



GSURugger said:


> its supposed too look like this, if you get the premium ones


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 7, 2013)

wow killer how far down the list of topics did you have to scroll to find this thread?


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 7, 2013)

I run a guide service here in south ga, I buy plenty of teal tags for my clients from out of state.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 7, 2013)

CootCartel said:


> I run a guide service here in south ga, I buy plenty of teal tags for my clients from out of state.


----------



## bassculler (Jul 7, 2013)

a buddy of mine got caught without the tags and a full bag limit last year in ga and had to pay a HEAVY fine. It's done on a lottery system. Some years you get them and some you don't. But, based on his fine, I would be danged if I would hunt them without tags!!!! Just not a good idea


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 7, 2013)

My last fine was $165.. I wouldn't do it again


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 7, 2013)

this thing gets any bigger we're gonna have to get a bigger wagon!!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 7, 2013)

I will be selling all my tags this year. Anyone that's in need just send me $100.00, but wait, my tags have no limit, but wait, my tags cover any state,but wait, if you send your $100.00 now I will give you a free duck commander bobble head.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 8, 2013)

how much for just the bobble head?


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jul 9, 2013)

Drew a Cinnamon tag anybody know a good guide dont want to blow this rare tag


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2013)

This is fun to find out who is new and who is trying to learn something. At lease the new guy is finding out what is the best thing to do?  DONT LISTEN TO ANYONE ON HERE!!!!!

But if someone needs some TEAL tags go to www.dumduckhunter.com or Just make them yourself.

If you need help making them go to www.needtealtagsfordummies.net.

Lets see all your home made teals tags.....


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 9, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> This is fun to find out who is new and who is trying to learn something. At lease the new guy is finding out what is the best thing to do?  DONT LISTEN TO ANYONE ON HERE!!!!!
> 
> But if someone needs some TEAL tags go to www.dumduckhunter.com or Just make them yourself.
> 
> ...




ok boys,

larry has let the cat outta the bag (not that he needed to with all the sarcasm spread over the 4 years this thread has been around).

 un-hitch the wagon and burry the horse. its been beat enough


----------

